# Long 350 PRE light



## tjc1978 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have inherited my grandfathers Long 350 tractor. I have started working on the tractor after a while of running it cut off. I have replaced all filters on the tractor and currently the PRES light is staying on the tractor and it will not turn on.

The tractor will turn on if I use starter fluid in the air filter but turns off once i stop spraying the starter fluid. I have tried to bleed the gas system to make sure I don't have air in any of the lines. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

check the little pump that you use to fill the filters with. There is a filter in it. There is a little bolt on top take it out and pull off the top. Does it pump? May have to turn engine over to get off cam for it to pump.


----------

